
The Privilege of Buying 36 Rolls of Toilet Paper at Once - miraj
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/05/privilege-of-buying-in-bulk/482361/?single_page=true
======
venomsnake
Being poor is very expensive. Always has been.

